# Missing Tip?



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Dropped off an elderly woman at the airport (Lyft). As I was getting her luggage, she said she left me a 25% tip. Never got it. I messaged Lyft a few hours later. They said she has 72 hours to leave me a tip and said they would follow up with the rider if no tip was applied by then. I highly doubt they will, but I'll be curious to see what happens with this one. I'd like to think that this 81 year old woman would not pull the "I'll tip you in the app" crap, but you never know.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)




----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

No I didn't. A $7.50 tip came through today. I'm guessing she looked at her receipt and so no tip, so she put it through again.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Illini said:


> No I didn't. A $7.50 tip came through today. I'm guessing she looked at her receipt and so no tip, so she put it through again.


More like she forgot to hit the final button to finish sending the tip. She opened the Uber app again on Saturday and finished to process so she could request her next ride.


----------

